# victory vap arrows or easton axis



## psexforce348fps (Dec 30, 2009)

Which are better for hunting ? I have the easton axis but I seen some videos in YouTube, with a penetration test , what are your toughs ? Any one hunt with them ? I'm shooting my hoyt gamemaster at 63# and 27" draw .:wink:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

psexforce348fps said:


> Which are better for hunting ? I have the easton axis but I seen some videos in YouTube, with a penetration test , what are your toughs ? Any one hunt with them ? I'm shooting my hoyt gamemaster at 63# and 27" draw .:wink:


VAP's will out-penetrate any arrow out there bar none..but there are a few downsides..those being..

the reason they out-penetrate is because they are extremely light-weight "micro-diameter" shafts with comparitively heavy tapered outserts..but because of the micro di. shafting"..the ID's are very small and the standard alum. outsert stems like to bend..but?..for like $36(lowest i've heard)/$50 a dozen?..you can buy the SS outserts that weigh like 90grs..but word in the woods has it that..they seem to bend frequently as well..i'd stay away...easton has a simular microshaft called "injexion" and they utilize what they call a "Deep-Six" insert system that's supposed to be better but..i really haven't heard or know much about'em..stick with the axis is my advice.


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

Stick with the Easton Axis; there's a reason they are the best selling hunting shafts. Personally, I use Beman MFX shafts (made by Easton) and have killed dozens of wild pigs, mule deer, bears, and a few elk with them.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Easton Axis for sure. If you want the heavy weights then go for the Easton Axis FMJ's.
I've footed the ends of my Axis 400's and 500's with 3 inches of 1916's aluminum shafts and the penetration is fantastic.
These are one tough arrow now. A friend of mine calls them my "Armor Piercing" arrows.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

I've shot the easton axis and the fmj's with good results, although axis shafts, if unfooted, have a weak spot right behind the hit insert and can break off there. I'm currently playing with the VAPs and so far I'm pretty impressed. They certainly penetrate deeper into every medium I've compared them with. Because of the low GPI it's possible to build a very high FOC% (+30) without going over 600 grains. I have yet to have any problems with the SS inserts bending or breaking but the serious outside shooting is just about to get started up here so time will tell.


----------



## psexforce348fps (Dec 30, 2009)

Well tanx everyone for the advice, and for (3-0 ) I stick with my axis arrows ,like I said I saw the video and whow ! But there's nothing better like real life testing ,Tanx again


----------



## 167_12PT (Apr 21, 2011)

VAP, 100% VAP!!!! So what if the insert bends, its $2. Pull it out and put in another. The smaller shafts handle better in the wind, you can use different weight inserts.

How can anyone know that the VAP out penetrates every arrow in the market and still shoot something else?? Doesn't make sense. 

Actually, if you think about it, it's better that the $2 insert bends than the $15 arrow breaks, right????

Go with the penetration!!!!!!


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

psexforce348fps said:


> stick with my axis arrows


:thumbs_up


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

167_12PT said:


> VAP, 100% VAP!!!! So what if the insert bends, its $2. Pull it out and put in another. The smaller shafts handle better in the wind, you can use different weight inserts.
> 
> How can anyone know that the VAP out penetrates every arrow in the market and still shoot something else?? Doesn't make sense.
> 
> ...


Why do VAPs penetrate significantly better than the Axis? Not trying to pick a fight, I'm really wondering. Considering a 400 spine shaft: 

How does the 0.037" difference in diameter (Axis-0.264 vs. VAP-0.227") and lighter weight (Axis-9.0gpi. vs VAP-7.1gpi.) result in more penetration from the VAP? I'm sure the VAPs are fine shafts, but explain to me how a 21.1% reduction in shaft weight, even if it is 0.037" smaller in diameter, is going to result in greater penetration. Especially since the inserts I saw on the web site taper up to the outside diameter of the point. I have read that small shafts have less surface area...less friction...possibly true in a theoretical sense, but will anyone ever notice in a real life situation?..:dontknow:

I don't have a dog in this since I usually shoot ACCs. Penetration advantage aside, if there is one, I'd still go with the heavier arrow simply to keep the noise of the bow down.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Easykeeper said:


> Why do VAPs penetrate significantly better than the Axis? Not trying to pick a fight, I'm really wondering. Considering a 400 spine shaft:
> 
> How does the 0.037" difference in diameter (Axis-0.264 vs. VAP-0.227") and lighter weight (Axis-9.0gpi. vs VAP-7.1gpi.) result in more penetration from the VAP? I'm sure the VAPs are fine shafts, but explain to me how a 21.1% reduction in shaft weight, even if it is 0.037" smaller in diameter, is going to result in greater penetration. Especially since the inserts I saw on the web site taper up to the outside diameter of the point. I have read that small shafts have less surface area...less friction...possibly true in a theoretical sense, but will anyone ever notice in a real life situation?..:dontknow:
> 
> I don't have a dog in this since I usually shoot ACCs. Penetration advantage aside, if there is one, I'd still go with the heavier arrow simply to keep the noise of the bow down.


EasyKeeper..i've seen the VAP's in action and they are badbutt...and basically?...what makes them a great hog arrow down here (hog sheilds are tough to bust through..it's like the clavical of a white-tail)..is the combination of all the things you mentioned above..they are like a perfect storm of penetration cause..

1st: You got that huge tapered insert blowing a big hole through there..

2nd: At a real high rate of speed..

3rd: Followed by a knitting needle shaft with very little drag/surface going through that same big hole the tapered outsert punched.

Our local pro here told me if i found a shaft that out-penetrates VAPS?...he'd buy me a dozen of'em..so?..i think i'm gonna spring for a dozen easton INJEXION's...this way i might get 2 doz for the price of one! :laugh:

But those VAPS do haul butt...and penetrate like nobodies business..great hunting arrow...but i wouldn't wanna hafta deal with any bent outserts if i were shooting competitions. 

All i got. Bill.


----------



## psexforce348fps (Dec 30, 2009)

Like how much the injections cost? And what are the spects of them ? Now I guys make me think again LOL  , let's keep it positive


----------



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

I haven't found anything that beats my beman pultruded shafts!


----------



## 167_12PT (Apr 21, 2011)

We have videoed penetration test (link posted at bottom). We tested Axis, VAP, ACC and another shaft (cant remember which, Maxum's I think). The Axis and VAP penetrated best, ACC's were horrible. Hands down the VAP was the clear winner. Yes, noticable enough to make a difference.

I have been bow hunting for 25 years, killed a lot of deer with a bow, and unfortunatly poked a hole in a few. If the VAP will give me 1 extra inch of penetration, I feel it is my ehtical obligation to use them. The reality is the VAP gives you more than 1 inch.

When bow hunting, killing vs wounding can come down to 1 inch. 5 vs 6 inches of penetration can be the difference between recovering your deer of a life time or watching him run off with your arrow flopping out of his shoulder. I have seen it happen, shooting a 360 gr Axis. I clipped his scapula not allowing me to get the best penetration. If I shot that 160 inch buck with a VAP, I probably could have gotten 8 to 12 inches of penetration and watched him fall. Because I hit his shoulder, I only penetrated 1 lung. If I was using the VAP, I feel certain I would have penetrated both lungs, leading to a quick kill.

You are short selling yourself if you don't at least try them, do your own testing.

Again, who cares if the insert bends. Simply replace it. Victory offers a heavier stainless insert that is suppose to reduce the bending insert issue.

Watch these vids (in the second vid, at the end of the vid we shoot through 3 sheets of plywood, 1st Axis, 2nd VAP, 3rd Max, 4th ACC), and we had no insert failures. Axis did good, but VAP did better:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GzS-RNLN-I (this is not our vid, but this is AWSOME!!!!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faSG5JBewMo&feature=channel


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I would stick with the Axis. I bought some Victory arrows and they were too brittle. I had one shatter when it hit the target. Might have been a bad bunch, I don't know but I didn't buy anymore for sure.......


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

rembrandt said:


> I would stick with the Axis. I bought some Victory arrows and they were too brittle. I had one shatter when it hit the target. Might have been a bad bunch, I don't know but I didn't buy anymore for sure.......


Was that a Victory v force or hv? The VAP's I use have not been brittle in my 2 years using them.


----------

